# Internet Censorship



## Deleted member 363 (Dec 13, 2011)

Please contact your representative and senators about the internet censorship bills trying to be passed right now. Internet censorship is wrong in so many ways. The internet is the last remaining frontier for truly unhindered free speech. 

http://americancensorship.org/posts/4987/uncensor


----------

